# Female Azureus with Swollen Toes!!!



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey all, 

I noticed about an hour ago that my female azureus had swollen toes on the back leg.

She is eating (actually hunting FF as we speak) and doesn't seem to be having any problems getting around.

I've spent the last hour reading all the previous threads about swollen limbs etc. 

It doesn't appear to be a broken foot that I can tell. All of the toes are swollen however.

Can anyone offer any insight as to if it looks like an infection etc. The toe tips on one was a brown color but only on the very tip. She is in a 20L tank with a male. No wrestling etc.

Any help is greatly appreciated..


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

It looks like she's actually missing the top half of the toes


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

It does, didn't know if it looked like that from the swelling or what.

The swelling is over her foot and some portion of her leg may be swollen.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

to me the toes look nubby (if that's a word),Plus although rear toe pads are a lot smaller than fronts your looks like it's missing them


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Trying to get some better pics of her...stay tuned...


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

You might as well get another bin setup just for her and go ahead and seperate them so you can keep a close eye on her. I'm looking at this on my phone, but is the substrate really 'wet' or did you just mist? I remember reading about foot (etc?) infections because of very wet substrate - a search may be helpful.

posted from my phone - sorry for any errors


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

I now have her in quarantine and its making her insane! She's climbing the walls wanting to go back home


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

The quarantine tank was just sprayed, so its definately wet. Previous tank was at about 85-90% humidity but floor was not overly wet ever.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

none of the pictures are ideal for making guesses about the foot. If you put in a clear deli cup and took a picture from the bottom clearly showing the foot it would help a lot.... 

If I was making a guess, I would say that it looks like it is missing at least one toe joint on each toe in that foot. In the very first picture it almost looks like parts of the bone from the next joint were protruding but the picture isn't good enough to be sure. 

Ed


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's a few pics of her in the deli cup and holding her. I couldn't get a great one she is fast! It definitely looks like the toes have been torn off 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Sheesh! Poor frog. 

I would contact a vet about the situation and go ahead and pull the other frog out of the tank and into his own QT.

Here's something to save you a bit of searching if there are none in your area.

Milan Area Animal Hospital, David M. Frye, DVM, Veterinary services in Milan, MI, Home page


> David M. Frye, DVM
> PH: 734-439-CARE (2273)


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Ouch poor thing. That is some serious edema it's got going on.

Could you post some more pictures of the setup that the frog was being kept in? Maybe some members might be able to spot some environmental factors that could have led to the loss of the toes and/or the swelling that's going on.


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

I should be able to have my regular vet look at her this afternoon hopefully. He's actually pretty good with odd pets 

I have her like I said in the QT and she is have NO trouble moving at all. I dusted and put some FF and she was as aggressive as always with eating. (so thats a positive)

I'll post a pic of the viv that I have below. I'm second guessing myself and wondering if her toes were "disfigured" when I received her. They were never swollen however but I want to think she arrived with shorter toe pads on that foot and I noticed it day 1 but thought nothing much of it....


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Ouch. that is all I can say. Ouch. Get her to a vet right away!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Could she have gotten her toes caught in the slats on the coco hut roof?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The swelling of the foot may indicate that there is something more going on than just a response to simple damage. Hopefully your vet will be able to determine if the toes were lost due to infection versus mechanical damage. 

Ed


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Could have been anything really but no clue, I mist everyday and feed every other day and both the male and female are always out except near bedtime so I see them all the time.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Any updates on the frog? How's it doing?


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

When she was looked at most of the swelling was gone and the discolored area was actually scarring from something that had happened before. I guess I really did get her with her toes missing and just didn't notice until the swelling. I'm not sure what caused the swelling but I've been keeping a dish with shallow water and they both seem to like to sit in it quite a bit and no more swelling....who knows


----------

